# NEED HELP - Lake Maxinkuckee (Indiana)



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

The Ohio state bass fishing team will be fishing the big ten classic on this lake April 13th, and since I am one of the boats representing OSU...I figured it couldn't hurt to post on here and see if anyone has ever fished this lake or knows anything about it.

I have gathered some information online for this Lake but would really like to hear from someone who knows something about it.

I will be down there pre-fishing it a couple days prior and want to make the best of that time. If anyone has any information on this lake please PM me.

Thanks in advance!

-Matt


----------



## Bassnpro1 (Apr 6, 2004)

I am going to the Classic as well. I haven't been able to dig up much info on the lake regarding bass. It sounds as if it has good populations of smallies and LM. The water temps up there might still be in the 40's for this tournament depending on the weather. I am planning on trying to get up the weekend before as well to check the lake out. I am going to have to consult the cold water bass expert on this one ( fishingredhawk). I'm sure that we'll get something figured out and bring the victory to OSU.


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Haha Mike (fishingredhawk) will probably have some ideas...he's a great fisherman and a great tournament partner  

From what I have read so far the lake does have quite a bit of 3-4lb smallmouth which is good. It is a natural lake as well. 

I have a good write-up I found on this lake I sent an email with it to Jason, let me know your email and I will send it to you, it has some really good info in it.

These fish (specifically smallmouth) are probably going to be somewhat stacked in this cold clear water. I plan on scanning most of the lake with my side imaging during practice. I'm sure we will do just fine...man I can't wait!


----------



## Stauff (Mar 7, 2005)

Try the Forums over at the Indiana Walleye site. There's a separate section there for Max, and a number of those guys that frequent that lake also bass fish. Now, getting them to talk if they find out you're fishing against some Hoosiers could be a whole nother issue!


----------



## RobThree (Nov 7, 2007)

Matt,

I hope you are still checking this thread...

As a coincidence, I grew up on Lake Maxinkuckee, and my dad is the district fisheries biologist for that area. He is also a huge Buckeye fan. So, I've sent him your post, and I'm sure he will be able to share some good information with you.

I'm not a big bass fisherman, so I can't give you lots of first-hand information for you. I believe lots of people go after smallmouth in the northern bay, which is right off the grounds of the Culver Academies. I'm guessing you can get better information on depths and structure from more experienced anglers either on-line or when you arrive.

I know that there is some walleye action there in the spring, but mid-April may be a little late for the big "run" of spring.

My dad will probably also point out some smaller lakes in the area that will provide opportunities for bass and even muskie, if you roll that-a-way.

Good luck!
-Rob


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Here is the best i could do for a lake map off of my gps.


----------

